# Paralytic temperature storage - beyond use dating



## coolidge (Sep 11, 2011)

Looking for temperature storage requirements and beyond use dating for paralytics.
Is there a paralytic which doesn't require refrigeration?


----------



## DESERTDOC (Sep 11, 2011)

Our Pancuronium was not refrigerated, kept it with us in an RSI pouch on our belt at times in 130 degree heat at exposure times of up to 4 hours.  It did not affect the medication in my experience.


----------



## LondonMedic (Sep 11, 2011)

coolidge said:


> Looking for temperature storage requirements and beyond use dating for paralytics.
> Is there a paralytic which doesn't require refrigeration?


Vec - comes as a powder for reconstitution with WFI.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 11, 2011)

I know the Succinylcholine preloads that we carried at my last service were certified to be effective for 45 days without refrigeration. And Rocuronium can go 60 days without refrigeration.

However, the only RSI paralytic that can live in your gear "fridge free"  is Vecuronium.

The official word is as follows:  

ZEMURON (rocuronium bromide injection) should be stored in a refrigerator, 2:censored::censored::censored:8211;8°C (36:censored::censored::censored:8211;46°F). DO NOT FREEZE. Upon removal from refrigeration to room temperature storage conditions (25°C/77°F), use ZEMURON (rocuronium bromide injection) within 60 days.

Succinylcholine: Store in refrigerator at 2° to 8°C (36° to 46°F). The multi-dose vials are stable for up to 14 days at room temperature without significant loss of potency.


----------



## usalsfyre (Sep 11, 2011)

Sux is cheap, so it's reasonable to just replace it as it goes out. However, an easy and effective way to cool the drugs is a styrofoam cooler with ice packs in it. Rotate the ice packs Q12hrs.


----------

